# the irregularity of English spelling



## seitt

Greetings

Please, how can I say, “a witticism concerning the irregularity of English spelling”?

In order to clarify my meaning further, I think it's probably a good idea if I share the witticism:

George Bernard Shaw was fond of writing the word GHOTI on a piece of paper. He would then ask people to pronounce it; what they came up with usually sounded like “goaty”.

He would then say, “No! The correct answer is “fish”!
GH as in ENOUGH: F
O as in WOMEN: I
TI as in STATION: SH

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## trk

Do you really mean spelling or pronounciation? For the latter, I'd say: "İngilizcede telaffuzun kuralsızlığı üzerine bir espri/nükte". Witty is "nüktedan" or "esprili" in Turkish.


----------



## Rallino

The irregularity of English spelling = İngiliz imlasının düzensizliği


----------



## Reverence

I myself would rather suggest "kuralsızlık". "Düzensizlik" rings more like, well, "The messiness of English spelling." I know that certain language instructors favor "düzensizlik", using terms such as "düzensiz fiiller" (irregular verbs) instead of "kuralsız fiiller", but it never sounded right to me. Personal opinion, of course.


----------



## Rallino

Reverence said:


> [...]"The messiness of English spelling." [...]



Spot on! 

I agree with Reverence, though. _Kuralsızlık_ is also a possible translation.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, indeed most helpful.


----------

